# الأسرة السعيدة



## النهيسى (2 سبتمبر 2021)

*البابا شنوده الثالث
  الأسرة السعيدة



الزوجان السعيدان يشيعان جو السعادة في بيتهما، وينشأ أولادهما سعداء غير معقدين.

كثيرًا ما يخاف الأولاد من الزواج، إذ يجدون آباءهم وأمهاتهم في خلاف، وجو البيت غير مريح.

 أما الحياة الزوجية السعيدة، فإنها تشجع الأبناء والبنات وتعطيهم مثالًا طيبًا في الحياة الاجتماعية.. ت

 البيت غير السعيد يهرب منه الزوج إلى المقهى أو النادي ويهرب منه الأولاد إلى التلهي مع أصحابهم.

 أما البيت السعيد فإنه يشجع على البقاء فيه..

من العجيب أن يهرب إنسان من بيت تربطه بكل من فيه روابط الدم والقربى، والبيئة الاجتماعية الواحدة المتجانسة..

 البيت هو البيئة الأساسية التي تشكل طباع الإنسان ونفسيته ومبادئه وأفكاره وطباعة..

لا نستطيع أن نخلى البيت من مسئولية ما يترسب في نفسية أولاده من مخاوف أو أمراض أو عقد.

 حياتكم في بيوتكم هي مسئولية، ولها آثار عميقة في أجيال كثيرة تأتى بعدكم..

يفيدك في هذا الموضوع أن تقرأ كتاب: شريعة الزوجة الواحدة،  ففيه معلومات عن الزواج والأحوال الشخصية، في العهدين القديم والجديد.*​


----------



## النهيسى (2 سبتمبر 2021)

* كنيسة البيت


 ما أجمل قول بولس الرسول في رسالته إلى رومية "سلموا على بريسكلًا وأكيلًا.. والكنيسة التي في بيتهما" (رو16:5). وأيضًا قوله إلى أهل كولوسي "سلموا على الأخوة الذين في لاودكية، وعلى نمفاس وعلى الكنيسة التي في بيته" (كو15:4). وكذلك قوله لفليمون "الكنيسة التي في بيتك" (فل2).

هؤلاء صارت بيوتهم كنائس مثل بيت مريم أم مرقس الرسول (أع12:12) وليدية بائعة الأرجوان.


 وأنت إن لم توجد كنيسة في بيتك، فعلى الأقل هل يوجد للرب ولو ركن بسيط، فيه وقنديل ومكان للصلاة..

هل بيتك بيت مقدس، للرب نصيب فيه؟

هل له صورة العبادة، وروح العبادة..

 وأن كانت الكنيسة هي جماعة المؤمنين الذي يعبدون الله بالروح والحق، فبيتك هو إذن كنيسة بهذا المعنى. تخرج منه صلوات وتسابيح. وترتفع صلواته إلى الله كرائحة بخور.

إن تذكرت أن بيتك كنيسة، فاذكر قول الكتاب "ببيتك تليق القداسة يا رب طول الأيام" (مز5:93).*​


----------



## كلدانية (1 أبريل 2022)

*موضوع جميل وراائع
الرب يبارك حياتك
*


----------

